

Systems Administration for Cyborgs - tychoish
http://cyborginstitute.org/projects/administration/

======
mikegrb
As a bona fide cyborg I can vouch for the work by the Cyborg Institute. They
have allowed me to break in to the field of systems administration and escape
working as an assembly line worker.

~~~
tychoish
<3

------
lozf
Looks interesting, but alas neither the pdf nor epub download links work.

~~~
tychoish
fixed! thanks for the catch.

